# You Asked for It and It’s Here… Next-Day Service for Canon Professional Services Platinum Members!



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 19, 2017)

```
<em>Canon U.S.A. Launches Bold New Expedited Service at PhotoPlus EXPO 2017</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., October 19, 2017</strong> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, continues its mission to deliver industry-leading speed and quality of service offered through Canon Professional Services (CPS), its award-winning service and support program for professional photographers. CPS Platinum members will now enjoy next-day service, with equipment serviced and shipped the business day after an estimate is approved. For repairs that will take longer, Canon will offer next-day loaner equipment. In addition, CPS Gold members’ benefits will now be enhanced with two-day service turnaround.<sup>1</sup></p>
<p>“For professional photographers, sending equipment in for service can mean lost income while their gear is being repaired, and we are committed to do everything in our power to minimize their downtime,” noted Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “Canon has long been delivering fast, high-quality service and customer satisfaction, and this bold new level of performance sends a clear message to photographers that we remain dedicated to providing professional-level service and support.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>This next-day service will officially launch at PhotoPlus Expo 2017 in the Jacob K. Javits Convention Center in New York City, Oct. 26-28, 2017, where Canon U.S.A. is showcasing its latest in digital imaging products for photographers of all skill levels, in addition to hosting educational seminars from booth #121. At the Expo, Canon Professional Services will once again host its always-popular CPS Lounge where Platinum, Gold, and Cinema CPS members can have their Canon equipment (up-to-two current Professional DSLR bodies or lenses)<sup>2</sup> cleaned and checked during Expo hours from Thursday, Oct. 26, through Saturday, Oct. 28, in <strong>Room 2D12.</strong></p>
<p><strong>CPS Lounge Hours during PhotoPlus Expo 2017:</strong></p>
<p>Oct. 26: 9:00 AM-6:00 PM

Oct. 27: 9:00 AM-6:00 PM

Oct. 28: 10:00 AM-2:00 PM (equipment pickup only, no new items accepted)</p>
<p>In the Canon booth, attendees can observe factory-trained technicians performing Canon maintenance service, highlighting Canon’s commitment to providing world-class service and support for professionals. For more information on the Canon CPS program, including the new service times, please visit the CPS web page at: <a href="http://www.cps.usa.canon.com/" target="blank"><b><u>www.cps.usa.canon.com</u></b></a>. For more information on Canon maintenance service, including a list of eligible products, visit <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/self-help-center/canon-maintenance-service" target="blank"><u><b>usa.canon.com/maintenance</b></u></a>.</p>
<p><strong>Canon Products at the PhotoPlus EXPO</strong></p>
<p>Also at the booth, will be the tradeshow debut of the brand-new Canon PowerShot G1 X Mark III, Canon’s first PowerShot Digital Camera to feature an APS-C CMOS Sensor and Canon’s revolutionary Dual-Pixel CMOS Auto Focus. As always, PhotoPlus Expo attendees will have the opportunity to touch and try Canon’s wide array of digital imaging solutions, including the recently announced EOS 6D Mark II DSLR Camera, EOS M100 Digital Camera and EF 85mm f/1.4L IS USM lens. The booth will also feature the full line of Canon EOS and PowerShot Digital Cameras, EF Lenses, imagePROGRAF PRO, PIXMA PRO, PIXMA and SELPHY printers and REALiS projectors.</p>
<p><strong>Officially Licensed Merchandise from Canon</strong></p>
<p>Canon will also showcase its line of “Canon Gear,” available for purchase to visitors of the Canon booth. This line will feature a collection of officially licensed Canon merchandise, including miniature Canon model cameras, Canon-branded thermal water bottles and backpacks, collectible photographer teddy bears and much more. The full line of Canon Gear is scheduled to be available for purchase on October 26 at shop.usa.canon.com.</p>
<p><strong>Canon Education and Galleries at PhotoPlus EXPO</strong></p>
<p>The main stage in the booth will feature presentations from several Canon Explorers of Light (schedule subject to change), including one of the newest members of the program, Barbara Davidson, who will make her debut as a Canon Explorer of Light at PhotoPlus Expo. For the complete speaking schedule, please see below.</p>
<table border="1" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td valign="top" width="59"></td>
<td valign="top" width="131">
<p align="center"><b>Thursday, Oct. 26</b></p>
</td>
<td valign="top" width="149">
<p align="center"><b>Friday, Oct. 27</b></p>
</td>
<td valign="top" width="136">
<p align="center"><b>Saturday, Oct. 28</b></p>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="top" width="59"><b>10:00 a.m.</b></td>
<td valign="top" width="131">
<p align="center"><b>Peter Hurley</b></p>
<p align="center"> “The Need For Speed…Lights”</p>
<p align="center"><i>Live Shoot</i></p>
</td>
<td valign="top" width="149">
<p align="center"><b>Joel Grimes</b></p>


<p align="center">EF Tilt-Shift Lenses</p>
<p align="center">“Tilt-shift Portraits”</p>
<p align="center"><i>Live Shoot</i></p>
</td>
<td valign="top" width="136">
<p align="center"><b>Michele Celentano</b></p>
<p align="center"> “Family Photos Start to Finish”</p>
<p align="center"><i>Live Shoot</i></p>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="top" width="59"><b>11:00 a.m.</b></td>
<td valign="top" width="131">
<p align="center"><b>Barbara Davidson</b></p>
<p align="center"> “On Location in India with the Canon EOS M5”</p>
<p align="center"><i>Lecture</i></p>
</td>
<td valign="top" width="149">
<p align="center"><b>Roberto Valenzuela</b></p>
<p align="center">“Make it Speedy! Speedlite Techniques on The Go”</p>
<p align="center"><i>Live Shoot</i></p>
</td>
<td valign="top" width="136">
<p align="center"><b>Rick Sammon</b></p>
<p align="center">EF Telephoto Lenses/</p>
<p align="center">M Series</p>
<p align="center">“Wildlife Photography with Canon EOS”</p>
<p align="center"><i>Lecture</i></p>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="top" width="59"><b>12:00 p.m.</b></td>
<td valign="top" width="131">
<p align="center"><b>Stephen Johnson</b></p>
<p align="center">“The Craft of Photograph”</p>
<p align="center"><i>Lecture</i></p>
</td>
<td valign="top" width="149">
<p align="center"><b>Lindsay Adler</b></p>
<p align="center">Macro Lenses</p>
<p align="center">“Macro Fashion Art”</p>
<p align="center"><i>Live Shoot</i></p>
</td>
<td valign="top" width="136">
<p align="center"><b>Barbara Davidson</b></p>
<p align="center"> “Covering Conflict and Tragedy”</p>
<p align="center"><i>Lecture</i></p>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="top" width="59"><b>1:00 p.m.</b></td>
<td valign="top" width="131">
<p align="center"><b>Lindsay Adler</b></p>
<p align="center"> “In-camera Creativity”</p>
<p align="center"><i>Live Shoot</i></p>
</td>
<td valign="top" width="149">
<p align="center"><b>Sue Bryce</b></p>
<p align="center">“Portrait Posing”</p>
<p align="center"><i>Live Shoot</i></p>
<p align="center">
</td>
<td valign="top" width="136">
<p align="center"><b>Roberto Valenzuela</b></p>
<p align="center">“Fail Proof Posing Techniques”</p>
<p align="center"><i>Lecture</i></p>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="top" width="59"><b>2:00 p.m.</b></td>
<td valign="top" width="131">
<p align="center"><b>David Bergman</b></p>
<p align="center"> “Rock  & Roll Portraits”</p>
<p align="center"><i>Live Shoot</i></p>
</td>
<td valign="top" width="149">
<p align="center"><b>Jeremy Cowart</b></p>
<p align="center">“Be The Light”</p>
<p align="center"><i>Lecture</i></p>
</td>
<td valign="top" width="136">
<p align="center"><b>David Bergman</b></p>
<p align="center"> “Top Twenty Two-Minute Tips”</p>
<p align="center"><i>Lecture</i></p>
<p align="center">
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="top" width="59"><b>3:00 p.m.</b></td>
<td valign="top" width="131">
<p align="center"><b>Sue Bryce</b></p>
<p align="center"> “One Light Portraits”</p>
<p align="center"><i>Live Shoot</i></p>
</td>
<td valign="top" width="149">
<p align="center"><b>Michele Celentano</b></p>
<p align="center"> “Portrait Posing”</p>
<p align="center"><i>Live Shoot</i></p>
</td>
<td valign="top" width="136">
<p align="center"><b>George Lepp</b></p>
<p align="center">“Creative Wildlife Portraits”</p>
<p align="center"><i>Live Shoot</i></p>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="top" width="59"><b>4:00 p.m.</b></td>
<td valign="top" width="131">
<p align="center"><b>George Lepp</b></p>
<p align="center"> “Canon Macro and Techniques”</p>
<p align="center"><i>Live Shoot</i></p>
</td>
<td valign="top" width="149">
<p align="center"><b>Peter Hurley</b></p>
<p align="center"> “Shabanging Lenses for Headshots”</p>
<p align="center"><i>Live Shoot</i></p>
</td>
<td valign="top" width="136"></td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p>Enjoy a taste of the Canon Live Learning experience with free 45-minute sessions on the show floor. The sessions will have something for everyone—including portraits, lighting, macro, action and more. Each session features hands-on training by a pro photographer, inspiring subjects to capture, sample gear to try, a free print and a tote full of Canon swag. Space is limited to eight students per session; register here: learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2017/cll_photoplus_workshops.shtml.</p>
<p>The booth will also feature a curated gallery of photographs by Explorers of Light, showcasing the skill and talent that earned them a place in this elite program. Included is a special collection of images from a campaign for the <i>Too Young to Wed </i>organization with Canon Explorer of Light Stephanie Sinclair telling the true story of young women across the globe—many still children—who are forced into marriage.</p>
<p>Follow Canon throughout the PhotoPlus Expo show @CanonUSApro. To see the full details of Canon’s presence at PhotoPlus Expo, please visit: <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/explore/photoplus-2017" target="blank"><u><b>usa.canon.com/photoplus2017</b></u></a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 19, 2017)

*Re: You Asked for It and It’s Here… Next-Day Service for Canon Professional Services Platinum Member*



> You Asked for It and Itâs Hereâ¦



There’s a formatting error on the side bar title.


----------



## Jopa (Oct 19, 2017)

*Re: You Asked for It and It’s Here… Next-Day Service for Canon Professional Services Platinum Member*

I don't remember that I asked, but it's cool anyway. What I do ask is to make 30 min service for the plutonium and uranium members 

Jokes aside they also mentioned "CPS Gold members’ benefits will now be enhanced with two-day service turnaround". That's nice.


----------



## jolyonralph (Oct 24, 2017)

*Re: You Asked for It and It’s Here… Next-Day Service for Canon Professional Services Platinum Member*

How about the 50mm f/1.4 update we asked for?


----------



## Jopa (Oct 25, 2017)

*Re: You Asked for It and It’s Here… Next-Day Service for Canon Professional Services Platinum Member*



jolyonralph said:


> How about the 50mm f/1.4 update we asked for?



Not gonna happen - now they can repair your 20 y.o. 50 1.4 within a day


----------



## RGF (Nov 18, 2017)

*Re: You Asked for It and It’s Here… Next-Day Service for Canon Professional Services Platinum Member*

how about a special gift for Platinum members - a free canon mug 8)


----------

